# Craftsman Compressor Help



## bbowwler40 (May 7, 2017)

HI, I have a Craftsman model # 919. 152920 (4hp, 25 gal, 7 CFM @ 90 psi) compressor purchased around 1996. My impact gun (Ingersoll Rand 231c) which needs 4.7 CFM and has worked perfectly, no longer has the torque to break lug nuts. I have replaced the hose and even purchased a new 231c impact gun. Same result. When tank is pressurized, I do hear a VERY slight leak coming from the compressor. I have soap sprayed and checked the valve at the bottom of the tank. Any direction or suggestion would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

What are the tank and line pressures?


----------



## bbowwler40 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply - tank at 110, regulated 90 PSI


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

It sounds like the air pressure at the tool is dropping when the tool is being operated. There could be a restriction in the line somewhere between the tank and the tool, or possibly a defective regulator. That pressure drop might or might not show up on the line pressure gauge, depending on whether the fault is upstream or downstream from the gauge. If the pressure drops much on the line pressure gauge when air is flowing, that means that the trouble is upstream from there.

That leak is not related. Soap spray should find it anyway.


----------



## bbowwler40 (May 7, 2017)

Motormonkey, Thanks for your assistance on this. When the trigger on the impact gun is pulled, the gauge showing the regulated air does drop 10 PSI (would have to take a more accurate notice on next attempt). The pressure does go back to 90 PSI as originally set. The compressor does kick back on when low enough to warrant the original setting of 90 PSI. Thanks again


----------



## bbowwler40 (May 7, 2017)

So i wanted to provide an update. The problem with the air restriction wound up being the quick connect connector on the hose end. For some reason it was restricting air when connected to my impact gun.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

bbowwler40,

With Sears compressor manuals, there are few specific model manuals but rather a general guide for all of the similar compressors. I see a maual for sale Sears Craftsman Instruction Manual Oil Lubricated Single Stage | Etsy
The pumps are made by DeVilbiss and you can get more information on pump parts searching for "devilbiss" parts. the tank and accesories can be searched by the electrical motor brand, general compressor switch, etc. Sears did not have anything to do with the manufacture of the compressors they sold but simply labeled other manufactures like Devilbiss, Sanborne, etc. You might have to bend your own handle, good luck with your search.

Stephen



bbowwler40 said:


> HI, I have a Craftsman model # 919. 152920 (4hp, 25 gal, 7 CFM @ 90 psi) compressor purchased around 1996. My impact gun (Ingersoll Rand 231c) which needs 4.7 CFM and has worked perfectly, no longer has the torque to break lug nuts. I have replaced the hose and even purchased a new 231c impact gun. Same result. When tank is pressurized, I do hear a VERY slight leak coming from the compressor. I have soap sprayed and checked the valve at the bottom of the tank. Any direction or suggestion would be appreciated. Thank you


----------

